# Befehlsreferenz für c (und c++)



## BastianW (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand eine Befehlsreferenz für c (und auch c++) ähnlich wie :

http://www.selfphp.info/

gerne auch ein gutes Buch.


----------



## FaNo86 (11. Oktober 2008)

also hier gibt es mal eine C++ Reference http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/ mfg


----------



## devDevil (11. Oktober 2008)

http://www.cppreference.com


----------

